# Test message, please ignore.



## timpeac

Test 1.................


----------



## cuchuflete

test,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## timpeac

timpeac said:
			
		

> Test 3....................


 

Test 4....................


----------



## timpeac

I wanted to find out if you wrote a message, and someone started to reply, quoting you, and before they could reply you deleted your message would the quote still work.

Apparently the answer is yes.

Mods feel free to delete this thread if you wish.


----------



## cuchuflete

Yes Tim, 
A quote from a deleted message will remain after the source is gone.

cheers,
C.


----------



## cuchuflete

You have done something interesting and useful:  You demonstrated that "quote" in the world of vB, is nothing more than 'copy and paste' rather than a live link.

thanks,
C


----------



## timpeac

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Yes Tim,
> A quote from a deleted message will remain after the source is gone.
> 
> cheers,
> C.


 
I was checking if it would remain if you deleted it after someone else had started to quote you but _before they sent their message_. The answer is still yes, as you would expect.

Coz as you say it's not a live link.


----------



## timpeac

Actually I did discover something else. If you are looking at a page and you click on a post to quote it, but while you were looking at that page the author of that post you want to quote had already deleted their post, then your message will have no quote in it when the text box comes up.


----------



## cuchuflete

timpeac said:
			
		

> Actually I did discover something else. If you are looking at a page and you click on a post to quote it, but while you were looking at that page the author of that post you want to quote had already deleted their post, then your message will have no quote in it when the text box comes up.




Correct....what is on your screen is but an image of the file.  The copy/paste function requires that the file be available.


----------



## sergio11

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Correct....what is on your screen is but an image of the file. The copy/paste function requires that the file be available.


Unless you actually "copy-and-paste" from your screen and put in the "quote" code indicators. That way, you can still quote even if the original message got deleted in the meantime. _(I don't know whether I revealed a secret that should not have been public. If that is the case, delete this posting, Chuchu)_


----------

